# GZK dimensions equvalent to what?



## Raz0r (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi! 
Planning on getting a set od GZK bands but I'm unsure of which? 
Does anyone what the thicknesses he has, are equivalent to in comparison to both TBG and Latex?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

WELCOME to the forum!!


----------



## Raz0r (Feb 24, 2011)

I've actually been here for a while, just never posted


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Gzks 0.72mm. Replaces 0.30 latex. Close anyway. It's a bit thicker than tbg


----------



## Raz0r (Feb 24, 2011)

So I need to go up to .80 to get close to .040?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

To simulate .40 I use gzk 1mm. Shoots very fast. Maybe someone more versed in it will chime in.


----------



## Raz0r (Feb 24, 2011)

Perfect, thanks for the reply! Let's hope 1mm is snappy enough


----------



## Raz0r (Feb 24, 2011)

Perfect, thanks for the reply! Let's hope 1mm is snappy enough


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I would cut the 1mm just like linitex. Thinner bands higher speed. The stuff last forever.


----------



## Flatband12345 (Jul 29, 2017)

i would try 20x15 in 1 mm if you find it a bit to powerful then reduce by 2mm at a time eg18x13 till you find 1 you like


----------



## dogman (Jun 8, 2017)

hi guys i use gzk 1mm firing 9.5 mm steels what taper would you use for this set up ? pulling back 31 ins. cheers


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like 3\4"-5\8" tapers for 9.5 steel. The lenth between the fork and pouch tie should be about 6-1\2". This puts a real zip to 3\8 steel


----------

